# XnXp confusion. Can anyone help me out?



## Shera (Apr 22, 2011)

Ok, I have posted about this once before, and I'm still stuck on this!
A always test as either ENFP or ENTP. But when I say this to people who know me they are surprised and say that they're sure i'm not an extrovert.
I understand why they say this; i'm not particularly loud or opinionated. And i'm pretty sensitive/emotional at times. But I am a chatterbox, and the most important thing in my life is relationships. 
So why do I keep testing as extrovert?
In terms of thinking/feeling, this has me confused too, because I go to great lengths not to upset people, and really just want everyone to get along and have a good time, to the point where I find personal/family conflict actually nauseating, and can really lack assertion at times. BUT.... I am capable of being very very logical and fairminded, and have a knack for science. Can be very hadnosed in work situations. In fact I think people find me annoying bacuse i'm so impartial/refuse to take a side. Am bright in terms of learning new things and do well extremely well on exams (not meaning to boast though- am bad at plenty of stuff). But also I am thought of by others as being a complete ditz, very very absent minded. For example, have had electricity cut off more than once, not because of lack of money to pay bill, but because kept forgetting/being too busy with other things to pay it.
SOOOO-- what am I ?? ENTP, ENFP or INFP????
Thanks for any help with this!


----------



## Bast (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm sort of an amateur at this, but have you considered ESFJ in addition to ENTP? From what you posted, it seems like you use Fe, Ne, and Ti. I could be totally wrong, but something to consider.

Cute avatar by the way


----------



## King_Moonracer (Feb 14, 2012)

ive been debating whether im ENTP or INTP lately.

If your E it doesnt mean that you HAVE to be social, it just means that you focus more and react more to external stimuli type things. This gives them energy.

An I should have enough stimuli in their own mind to keep them busy, so they get their energy from their own thoughts, and social situations dont appeal to them. They arent attention seeking like an E

Im an ENTP with social anxiety....fukin sucks. Its like being both E and I at the same time. You look forward to going out and being around people, fantasizing about how your going to act...then you get their, and become withdrawn and feel anxious, not talking much of being yourself...acting like depressed INTJ


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

King_Moonracer said:


> ive been debating whether im ENTP or INTP lately.
> 
> If your E it doesnt mean that you HAVE to be social, it just means that you focus more and react more to external stimuli type things. This gives them energy.
> 
> ...


so what makes you think you are ENTP and not INTJ?

ok here is the links for both types when stressed, how they function in their eruption of inferior function:

ENTP http://personalitycafe.com/entp-articles/76805-recognizing-inferior-function-entp.html

INTJ http://personalitycafe.com/intj-articles/76896-recognizing-inferior-function-intj.html

which one you relate to more?


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

Shera said:


> Ok, I have posted about this once before, and I'm still stuck on this!
> A always test as either ENFP or ENTP. But when I say this to people who know me they are surprised and say that they're sure i'm not an extrovert.
> I understand why they say this; i'm not particularly loud or opinionated. And i'm pretty sensitive/emotional at times. But I am a chatterbox, and the most important thing in my life is relationships.
> So why do I keep testing as extrovert?
> ...


how about doing the questionare?

here it is:

1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?

2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?

3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.

4) What makes you feel inferior?

5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)

6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?

7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? 

8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)

9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?

10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?

11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?

12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?

13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?

14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?

15) How do you act when you're stressed out?

16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?

17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?

18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life

19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?

20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

and as King_Moonracer said, which is correct, just because you are an E doesnt' mean you can't have introverted ways, ENFP's and ENTP's can be introverted at times, and also just because someone may be an I doesnt mean they can't have extraverted ways, like the INFJ is more social even though they are introverts. 

do the test, that will help us alot in typing you...


----------

